

Show HN: Just built a quick app in 30 mins - sammville

Some hours ago, MG Seigler of Techcrunch wrote about a formula tweeted by a twitter engineer that help you calculate your rank. I used the formula to help others quickly check theirs. Soon going to add a rank table so you know how you are doing.<p>Check it out and get your rank at twitranking.me
======
sabj
Nice, but the link from your name misdirects, and the image there is also
labeled as <http://twitranking.me/twitter.com/images/getrank.png>, so it
doesn't seem to work properly (because of the extra twitter.com in there). It
also doesn't degrade 100% gracefully when given malformed input (like <'>,
etc)

But cool! I tried it out and it's a handy tool. Add some stats to show off.

~~~
sammville
What kind of stats would you like to see. Thanks for the feedback. The problem
has been corrected.

------
kingsidharth
Nice implementation! But I am sure there is much more to their ranking than
no. of followers that they won't reveal for obvious reasons.

